# 'Ello Mac, got a Makita?' - Test Bench machines needed please



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone

We have about 13-17 machines sorted already for the Tool Bar Test Bench at Waxstock, but we want this to be the widest and most diverse selection of machine polishers available to see, feel, hold and even try - in one place.

Notable absences currently are:

- Makita
- Silverline
- Kestrel SIM-180

These are classic machine polishers and we'd love them there. If you have one or more of these machines and can lend it to the Waxstock staff early on the day (the machines will be supervised at all times, and can be collected at 4.30pm on the Sunday) please send an email to dom -at - waxstock - dot - com.

Many thanks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Now sorted. Thanks to those who have volunteered these machines.


----------

